# squeaky floor under ceramic tiles



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Blocking the joists from a structural standpoint should help. 

If there isn't much of a gap between the subfloor and the joists, there isn't much you can inject in there in terms of a glue.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

"The best way" the best way would have been to checked the floor joist and corrected that if it was not right, and added a proper subfloor and underlayment.
A tiled floor needed 0 movement.
If it's squecking the floors moving which is going to cause the grout and tiles to crack.
Let us in on what sized joist, what's the free spans, and what was done from the joist on up before the tile was installed.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I've used shims and liquid nails to tame the movement in a squeaky floor before, when there was access from below.

Might work, might not. Sure seems like it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## epsonlu (Jun 13, 2016)

solution:
ask some1 to make the sound while in the bathroom while u are under it. once located the sound, use screw to *secure the plywood to the joist *untill the sound the gone


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Run a bead of PL400 or equal along the underside of the joists (both sides) to stop the squeaking, but as Joe points out, the subfloor and joists need to be movement and deflection free for ceramic tile. 
I like a double layer of 5/8 ply or better for floor installs of tile where the joists are 16 inch on centre. 
When looking sat the charts for joist sizing, remember that the code (where I live) allows for 1/360 deflection. A stiffer joist system and a double thickness of subfloor works better.


----------



## MGM04 (Oct 9, 2016)

My brother had this issue. He actually drilled and injected something under the tile and that fixed it. If i recall he got it online. I think it was fix a floor or some name like that. It was in a tube that you applied with a caulking gun.


----------

